# How to increase "total used time" of generator timer



## Hassan (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi 
I want to increase "Total used time" of generator (Lister Petter) in timer. Like generator used for total 200 hours and it shows the same when I start generator but I want to increase it for example 400 without actually use generator for 200 more hours.
Please find the attached image for model.

Regards


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Never been involved in something like this, but could you possibly use a 12V battery to make the increase. I am thinking you could get same size wiring for that hour meter, run it from the hour meter wiring to the battery. There are folks on here with far more experience than I, so I am anxious to see how you would appropriately make the increase. Ron


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

People usually want to "roll-back" mileage and hours, for nefarious purposes......why would you want to increase the hours?

I know a way to do it sure.....but can you tell us why first?


----------



## Hassan (Sep 17, 2017)

Predator said:


> People usually want to "roll-back" mileage and hours, for nefarious purposes......why would you want to increase the hours?
> 
> I know a way to do it sure.....but can you tell us why first?


Its just not matching with my paperwork where I am currently working. It was messy before my joining and I want to make all my paperwork perfect at workplace.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Hassan said:


> Its just not matching with my paperwork where I am currently working. It was messy before my joining and I want to make all my paperwork perfect at workplace.


Since you apparently recently joined this workforce, I would make a correcting entry to the paper work with the current date and time showing on the generator with a brief explanation. Don't try to fake anything from your point, and you will maintain more credibility with superiors.


----------



## Hassan (Sep 17, 2017)

jkingrph said:


> Since you apparently recently joined this workforce, I would make a correcting entry to the paper work with the current date and time showing on the generator with a brief explanation. Don't try to fake anything from your point, and you will maintain more credibility with superiors.


Thanks jkingrph for such a sincere and positive suggestion. I have no problem in doing that.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

No problem. I have been a pharmacist for 50 years, and everywhere I have worked have had to keep perpetual inventory of certain drugs. They are counted and dispensed by humans and mistakes do occur, sometimes under count sometimes over. I have always seen it best to be honest and accurate, and document and report, and have never had any trouble doing that.


----------

